# Starlet II suspension



## bobstar (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello,
I've owned my 08 StarletII for a few months now and am concerned with the loud bangs from the rear suspension going over bumps ( there are many ), its like the van has been dropped from a height, the suspension is hitting the stops, is this to be expected in a Alko chassis van as it is quite long and places the rear wheels near the back of the van. Marquis at the recent habitation service said they had heard of it before and it was acceptable, but I'm worried it will cause damage in time. Please reply with your experiences especially of Alko chassis vans.
Also at the service, Marquis found damp in the under seat storage cupboards along the outside edges, which they have referred to Swift as they have experience of it before and found the outer skirts to be attached with to little sealant, so beware of this in your vans.
Other than this the van seems good, nicely set up for us, drives well, the engine has been 'chipped' and its acceleration and ecomony is excellent.
Bobstar


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi bobstar,

It is quite normal to hear a certain amount of banging yes. If the banging noise is excessive and due to 'floor slap' (were the floor bounces and bangs onto the chassis) this can be fixed by fitting additional bolts which can be done by your dealer. 

If there is an issue with the chassis / suspension I suggest this is looked at by Alko.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## notrabnor (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a 2007 starlet I have never had any problem with banging and I carry a 125cc scooter on the back using a modified Alko scooter rack. I neither have any problems going over speed pumps with the scooter loaded on the back.
I do feel it important to read the Alko instructions re greasing the chassis.
I have had the motorhome since new and can't complain re any aspects of the van, the only problem is since Swift took over you cant get spares, I am chasing my tail off trying to get a rear flasher but to no avail.

RON.


----------



## Will888 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a 2008 Autocruise Starburst / Starlet.

When it was new, as the weather warmed up, it made loud banging noises from near to the rear alko suspension. However, after a lot of careful diagnosis the electric step unit was found to be just touching the edge of a chassis member when going over a bump or cornering hard left. When this was cured the noises stopped & I've never found any problem since. I have measured the ride height (in case it helps you) at the bottom of the white side skirt just behind the electric step - 32cm, between skirt & ground. I intended to measure the gap from a bump stop but couldn't find one.

During the diagnosis (by several different organisations) the damper units were first suspected, then the alko suspension which was carefully greased. The dealer finally agreed to me taking it to Hamble Motors (postcode SO19 8NJ) - Peugeot main dealer) who can accept motorhomes & who put a microphone underneath while on the road. After this was fixed we have found it to be a lovely vehicle to drive and use.

Thanks for the info about the minor damp issue - we have also had this after travelling in serious cloudburst conditions. We will have the sealing checked.

Will


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

When I had a Starlet 11 I found, after a while suffering from a hard ride, especially from the rear (no naughty comments, please!) that Marquis had pumped the tyres up to 86lbs psi, far in excess of the recommended pressures.

Chec your tyre pressure, and reduce if too high, it makes for a much more comfortable ride, as the tyre takes some of the suspension movement over bumps and ruts.


----------

